# eating on the move



## guinness (Jul 14, 2008)

I travel a lot at work and cxan be on the road approx 50% of my time some months. This makes finding a routine torturously difficult. The gym I can work around by staying at the right hotel and planning ahead but diet is trickier as I can travel with 50 tubs of rice and chicken....would cause a but of a fuss at customs.

What are your best tips and secrets for eating on the move?

guinness


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

you can buy canned tunned, mackeral which is convinient and can buy anywhere :thumb:


----------



## guinness (Jul 14, 2008)

well I do that but the problem is getting enough calories and you can't realistically eat 5 or 6 tins every day. Any ideas for 700-800 calories and circa 50-75 grams of protein?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

mix it up mate, bags of nuts, the odd protein bar, meal replacements. yogurts(all can be bought anywhere)buy the microwavable pasta and some fresh cooked chicken and bang it in you cold, thats what i do when im about with my mates and they get a take away, does the job. slamdog would be the best guy to ask as hes a trucker so is always eating on the move,


----------

